# Fluval Plus to Spray Bar?



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if a spray bar can be attached to the Fluval 3 or 4 Plus internal filter. They have a square outlet and come with a aeration adapter but it doesnt look like a hose can be clamped on. Any ideas? I would like to use one to power my fluidized bed filters.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The old model had an adaptor that converted the square outlet to a round hose fitting. E-mail Hagen, ask them.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the adapter for the new model (venturi style) but there is less then 2 mm between the end and the start of the airline input, so not really enought to clamp hose on that is under pressure. I might get the ehiem aquaball but i really dislike the media for it, why they went with round media with a hole in it i dont know. Now i cant make my own media as easily.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Freerider said:


> I have the adapter for the new model (venturi style) but there is less then 2 mm between the end and the start of the airline input, so not really enought to clamp hose on that is under pressure. I might get the ehiem aquaball but i really dislike the media for it, why they went with round media with a hole in it i dont know. Now i cant make my own media as easily.


I've got two Aquaballs now (Replacing my fluval and for a new tank) and if anyone was to ask me to recommend an internal to them I'd tell them to get this without any hesitation. I've had one for well over a year and the foam is still as good as day one, so I wouldn't worry about making your own. The filter is amazing in every way i can think of! It goes for a long time between cleaning, the outlet can be positioned in loads of ways, the case doesn't trap plant leaves against it (One of mine has cabomba growing right nest to it and none gets trapped in the filter) and you can add extra modules.

If you're not happy with your internal, get one of these!


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

ed seeley: My Local BigAls doesnt sell them so i cant see them in real life. With your model can you attach a hose to the outlet. I want to use one to power my FBF and am tied between a Marineland 660R and the aquaball.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Strictly for the ballers:

PetSmart - EHEIM aquaball Internal Filter

DJ


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Left Coast DJ: So i take it by that you like the aquaball!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Freerider said:


> ed seeley: My Local BigAls doesnt sell them so i cant see them in real life. With your model can you attach a hose to the outlet. I want to use one to power my FBF and am tied between a Marineland 660R and the aquaball.


I've just been to measure the outlet as I just use both mine as standard internal filters, and the outlet has an outside diameter of 20mm and internal diameter of just over 16mm. There's enough length to fit tubing on or inside it. I just tried some Ehiem 12/16mm tubing and it slid inside fairly tightly and seemed that it would the kind of job you're thinking of.

Either way I think you'd be able to find some tubing to fit! Don't know about the other make I'm afraid!


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

No word from Hagen Yet about an adapter, so much for their 3 day support response.


----------

